# Pillsbury dough boy dead at 71



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Veteran Pillsbury spokesman Pop N Fresh died yesterday of a severe yeast infection. He was 71.

Fresh was buried in one of the largest funeral ceremonies in recent years. Dozens of celebrities turned out,including Mrs butterworth,The california raisins,hungry jack,Betty crocker and the hostess twinkies.

The gravesite was piled with flours as long time friend aunt jemina delivered the eulogy,descibing fresh as a man who "never knew how much he was kneaded".

Fresh rose quickly in show buisness,but his later life was filled with many turnovers.

He was not considered a very smart cookie,wasting much of his dough on half baked schemes.Still,even as a crusty old man, he was a roll model for millions.

Fresh is survived by his second wife, They have two children and one in the oven.

The funeral was held at 2:25 for 20 minutes


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Tonight, I'll raise a toast in his honor. And I'll have something to drink, too.
My sincerest condolences, 
Peachcreek.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yeast infection, huh?

Were his pills-buried along with him?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Momoreg, I didn't even think of that.
He must have been a cross dresser


----------

